# Saw my doctor



## CatLuvr (Aug 25, 2004)

I saw my doctor today and told her my symptoms. She says that she thinks it's IBS, but that we need to run a few tests, just to be sure. Does anyone know what the tests will be like? I know I have to take a blood test, but what about the other ones?


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi CatLuvrIts difficult to know exactly what tests you will be given. I had various blood tests (at various times), and all sorts of other things before they even THOUGHT of IBS. Things seem to have moved on a lot since then (early 90s). Some things you may get given (depending on your symptoms I suppose):IVP- They give you an injection of this purple stuff and x-ray it as it goes through your body... Not uncomfortable apart from the injection bit.Barium Meal - You drink a chalky liquid (I am told they do it in strawberry flavour now







) and while you fight not to burp it back up they xray that around your body.... Trying not to burp is rather uncomfortable but not painful I dont think (it was a bit for me as I was having an IBS attack at the time)!Utrasound Scans.I am sure they will keep you posted and explain what they are planning to do.In the mean time keep trawling the board as I am sure others will be able to tell you more about this..


----------



## Paiger81 (Jun 22, 2004)

My test was not fun. I'm still not sure what the technical term for this test is, but the night before I had to clean out my system by drinking this lemon flavor stuff and not eat anything after 3pm. The next morning I went to the radiology department, they inserted a tube up my booty and filled me up with a liquid, then they took xrays. Whatever the liquid is, it illuminates infected areas.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That test was probably a Barium Enema. It shows the whole anatomy of the colon, and infected areas have a different look to them.K.


----------



## Paiger81 (Jun 22, 2004)

That's what I thought it was called, but when I described to a family member they told me enemas are only done when you drink the liquid, not having it put back into you.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

I had a gastroscopy AND a colonoscopy at the same time before i was diagnosed. the gastroscopy is where they put a tube down your throat and into ur stomach, and it has a camera attached. the colonoscopy is the same idea but erm up the other end!! thankfully i was sedated at the time but it was a rather odd sensation but not painful as such!!


----------



## CatLuvr (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks so much for your replies, but I'm totally freaked out. I don't know if I can deal with the blood tests and the enemas. I hate needles and the thought of an enema just grosses me out. LOL. Oh well! Looks like I have to do it! Might as well make the best of it. But thanks a lot guys!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

CatLuvrTry not to panic about it. I never had an enema (just the one where you drink the stuff). The blood tests were maybe more frequent for me as they had not even thought of IBS being a factor then!Just think to yourself, the results of these tests (which don't take long in the scheme of things) will enable you to at least seek appropriate treatment. I can tell you the IBS symptoms for me are a lot worse than the tests I had. Knowing what I can do to try to make myself feel better is better than worrying and suffering in silence.I even forgot I had had the colonoscopy. (They didn't sedate me for that Sazzle44- as you say a strange sensation, uncomfortable more than anything else...)We're all here for you too don't forget, we're quite a supportive bunch!


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

Dont worry at all! all the tests i had were nothing in comparison to the pain i was having and i just thought to myself, well if having these tests done gives my symptoms a label then thats fine with me!as much of an ass ibs is, its a relief knowing what it is and thanks to this group, knowing that you're not alone.when the gastroenterologist told me i had ibs he made the point that for some people the news isnt so good and so i guess we should be thankful (in a kinda weird way!)Good luck! Sarah xx


----------



## crystal_clover (Sep 28, 2004)

the tests i had from my primary doctor were rectal exam, blood tests and ultrasound. i ended up seeing a specialist while in the hospital and he figured out what it was by talking to me and i ended up having an endosopy to check for ulcers. it probably all depends on the doctor and severity. dont be worried! if you worry it will make it seem worse than it is. the good thing is after a few needle pricks you should feel 100000X better!good luck with everything!


----------

